

Ask HN: Recommended JavaScript books? - daniellmb

I've read these so far:<p>- JavaScript The Definitive Guide by David Flanagan
 - High-performance JavaScript by Nicholas Zakas
 - Object-Oriented JavaScript by Stoyan Stefanov
 - JavaScript Patterns by Stoyan Stefanov
 - JavaScript: The Good Parts by Douglas Crockford
 - Test-Driven JavaScript Development by Christian Johansen
 - Learning JavaScript Design Patterns by Addy Osmani
 - High Performance JavaScript by Nicholas C. Zakas<p>and am thinking about getting these:<p>- Maintainable JavaScript by Nicholas Zakas
 - The Past, Present, and Future of JavaScript by Axel Rauschmayer
 - JavaScript Web Applications by Alex MacCaw
 - Eloquent JavaScript by Marijn Haverbeke
 - JavaScript Enlightenment by Cody Lindley
 - Secrets of the JavaScript Ninja by John Resig<p>are there any others worth adding to my reading list or thoughts on these?
======
_0ffh
It seems to me you've read quite enough!

If you want to learn, maybe your time is better spent coding? ;)

------
arvind_k
Java script the good parts is worth a read

